# US girl + UK boy want to marry and live in UK



## dkw57 (Nov 20, 2011)

Greetings! :tea:What a lovely forum. I am a US citizen engaged to marry a UK citizen (and I am very excited! :clap2. We would like to marry in the US and then live in the UK. I have searched the government websites and can not figure out the easiest, least expensive way to do this. The most I was able to gather was that there is less paperwork and less expense and less of a waiting period if we marry in the US as opposed to marrying in the UK...correct?

If my UK fiancee comes here on the standard tourist visa (B-2) ...is he permitted to marry me ? or does he need a different type of visa? He will only be here in the US for a few weeks, and then we will go to England together, as a married couple to live there permanently. He will have a round trip plane ticket, is that sufficient "proof" that he does not intend to stay in the US? 

Thank you! :couch2: 
love the emoticons, by the way!
~D~


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's always up to the immigration officer you run into on arrival, but a round-trip ticket is a good start. Having evidence of his job back in the UK and a place to live (rental contract or something) can help, too, if any questions come up. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dkw57 (Nov 20, 2011)

dkw57 said:


> Greetings! :tea:What a lovely forum. I am a US citizen engaged to marry a UK citizen (and I am very excited! :clap2. We would like to marry in the US and then live in the UK. I have searched the government websites and can not figure out the easiest, least expensive way to do this. The most I was able to gather was that there is less paperwork and less expense and less of a waiting period if we marry in the US as opposed to marrying in the UK...correct?
> 
> If my UK fiancee comes here on the standard tourist visa (B-2) ...is he permitted to marry me ? or does he need a different type of visa? He will only be here in the US for a few weeks, and then we will go to England together, as a married couple to live there permanently. He will have a round trip plane ticket, is that sufficient "proof" that he does not intend to stay in the US?
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have had a look at the UK spouse requirements...and I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. Under the "Maintenance" heading it states that we need to have cash to cover 27 months of living expenses... we are working class folks with very little money. I work long hours as a caregiver for the elderly. My fiancee does own the canal boat that he lives on, and he is going to University , studying Holistic Therapies. He is starting his own business in this field. We are saving what we can, but I don't see how the average person could come up with at least $30,000 (USD) in cash! Is there any other way that we can be together ...perhaps unmarried?...any other alternative that would not require so much cash up front? 

Thank you.
~D~


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

dkw57 said:


> Greetings! :tea:What a lovely forum. I am a US citizen engaged to marry a UK citizen (and I am very excited! :clap2. We would like to marry in the US and then live in the UK. I have searched the government websites and can not figure out the easiest, least expensive way to do this. The most I was able to gather was that there is less paperwork and less expense and less of a waiting period if we marry in the US as opposed to marrying in the UK...correct?
> 
> If my UK fiancee comes here on the standard tourist visa (B-2) ...is he permitted to marry me ? or does he need a different type of visa? He will only be here in the US for a few weeks, and then we will go to England together, as a married couple to live there permanently. He will have a round trip plane ticket, is that sufficient "proof" that he does not intend to stay in the US?
> 
> ...


Yes it is much easier to get married in the US. In fact, my husband (UKC) and I were married in Vegas while he was on a visitor visa. As long as he has his ties to the UK (home, job, etc) he should be ok!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

dkw57 said:


> Thank you. I have had a look at the UK spouse requirements...and I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. Under the "Maintenance" heading it states that we need to have cash to cover 27 months of living expenses... we are working class folks with very little money. I work long hours as a caregiver for the elderly. My fiancee does own the canal boat that he lives on, and he is going to University , studying Holistic Therapies. He is starting his own business in this field. We are saving what we can, but I don't see how the average person could come up with at least $30,000 (USD) in cash! Is there any other way that we can be together ...perhaps unmarried?...any other alternative that would not require so much cash up front?
> 
> Thank you.
> ~D~


Are you talking about the UK requirements for you to get a spouse visa to come here?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dkw57 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vegasgirl94 said:


> Are you talking about the UK requirements for you to get a spouse visa to come here?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yes, if 'here' is the UK
Do you know anything about having someone "sponsor" me? 
Would the UK be a little more lenient on how much money was at our disposal
if I had a "sponsor"?

Thank you :tea:


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

dkw57 said:


> Yes, if 'here' is the UK
> Do you know anything about having someone "sponsor" me?
> Would the UK be a little more lenient on how much money was at our disposal
> if I had a "sponsor"?
> ...


Your husband would be your sponsor. There needs to be a specific amount of 'disposable' income, but not that much. Enough to where he can make enough to pay housing, council tax, and have £105 per week after those expenses. They don't take into account cable bills, cell phone bills, etc. Unless you don't think he makes enough to sponsor you. In that case, you can ask his parents to sponsor you if they make enough. The only thing with that is the in-laws will have to give up some information to the UKBA in order to do it... And some people don't like that. If you have any other questions, though, you can put them on the Britain page on this forum . There's a lot of knowledgeable people on it.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dkw57 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vegasgirl94 said:


> Your husband would be your sponsor. There needs to be a specific amount of 'disposable' income, but not that much. Enough to where he can make enough to pay housing, council tax, and have £105 per week after those expenses. They don't take into account cable bills, cell phone bills, etc. Unless you don't think he makes enough to sponsor you. In that case, you can ask his parents to sponsor you if they make enough. The only thing with that is the in-laws will have to give up some information to the UKBA in order to do it... And some people don't like that. If you have any other questions, though, you can put them on the Britain page on this forum . There's a lot of knowledgeable people on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks for your kindness!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

UK Border Agency | Partners and families


----------

